

(e^(i * pi)) + 1 - shawndumas
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28e%5E%28i+*+pi%29%29+%2B+1

======
shawndumas
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler%27s_identity>

------
shawndumas
<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/EulerFormula.html>

